# Some of my Black n white babies!!



## VARNYARD (Oct 19, 2007)

Here is some pictures of me argentine black and white babies!


----------



## dorton (Oct 19, 2007)

Every one in the bottom pic is nice, but the 2nd pics is going to be awesome!


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 19, 2007)

You are correct, that is the best BnW I produced this season, great eye!!


----------



## olympus (Oct 26, 2007)

*Professional*

Till this day I have not seen anyone who has produced better looking tegus than Bobby. I never even heard of a chacoan tegu until he informed me about it.


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks bro, that means a lot!!

As for Chacoans, there have been normals called Chacoans, but they are are normal white heads. What kills me, is other people that know they are just normals, but call them Chacoans to jack the prices.


----------



## COWHER (Oct 31, 2007)

Thank God we dont have to deal with that. cuz if we know where to buy chacoans we know where to go. varnyard herps!!! but for real if i was going to get another tegu it would but one of bobbys Chacoans.


----------



## Mike (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey Bobby, how is cream? Was he a Chacoan or Argentine? I would love to see pics of his development if he comes out of hibernation long enough. :wink:


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 31, 2007)

Mike cream is a true Chacoan, he will be down for a while. Here is a picture of my Chacoan holdbacks, note the cream color on all of them.






This was the last picture of cream before he went into hibernation.


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Oct 31, 2007)

Beautiful! i want one.... 8)


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks for the great comments guys!!


----------



## COWHER (Nov 10, 2007)

I think I'm going to get a regular tegu from Varnyard i want a "Extreme Giant" but i can't afford it. but hey a Varnyard tegu no matter what breed it is, is still a quality tegu! :lol:


----------



## Aranha (Dec 29, 2007)

AAAaaah so cute!!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Jan 20, 2008)

Aww They're adorable.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks again guys for the awesome comments.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 21, 2008)

those are so awesome :-D 
didn't realise how green they were as babies


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 21, 2008)

Those first ones lack pattern up the neck. That is pretty cool and gonna be some awesome whites!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 3, 2008)

Here is a couple of pics from right before they started hibernation. These are the high whites I am breeding for the future projects.












Ahhh yes, selective breeding is a wonderful thing.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 3, 2008)

Here are some more:


----------



## snakehandler (Feb 3, 2008)

They all look very nice!

can those colour patterns exist within one clutch?


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks!!

To answer your question, yes it can, but these are from two different clutches, they are also some of my holdbacks due to the nice reduced pattern and very light colors.


----------

